# Paving over gas line



## qoncept (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm planning to pour a driveway at my house in a couple weeks. I had the utilities come out and locate and found I have a gas line running right across the approach of the driveway. What do I do? Is there any way to know how deep it is? Do I need to have someone from the gas company come back out? Based on what I've staked out so far, it doesn't look like I'll be taking more than a couple inches off when I grade so I don't think it'll be an issue but I figured I'd ask the people who know.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You should be alright the gas line "should be" 2' down. but Id still ask the Gas Company to be safe.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Personally, I'd actually relocate the gas-line so it's not under your driveway.
The last thing I'd feel like dealing with is a possible rupture during or after the install of the new driveway. Especially after - ugh - how crappy to have to dig up your work!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

pretty sure it needs to be sleeved, check local codes


----------



## qoncept (Feb 4, 2009)

I really don't know how I'd move it. It goes all the way across the driveway and the only other option would be to go the around almost the full length of the driveway and around the garage.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Beware when grading. I have seen gas lines very shallow - 6". Is this the mainline on the street or the line feeding your house?


----------



## qoncept (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know what's up with this line, it's running perpendicular to our house across the driveway. I think I'll dig by hand to see how deep it is before we get the Bobcat in, just to be sure.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The Gas Company will be more than happy to give you the info you need, Free.


----------



## qoncept (Feb 4, 2009)

Doh, I didn't think they'd be able to give me anything useful. Minimum of 24" deep they said. Perfect. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

still hand dig to locate to be sure. wont be first time somethings not where its supposed to be


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

They should have marked out with paint the exact location of the line, so I would excavate that area by hand. Like someone said..the line "should" be buried deep enough so that you won't have problems, but if you damage it, it comes out of your check book. If the line is deep enough so as not to be in contact with the concrete, you are ok; if not you have to wrap the line to isolate it from contact with the concrete.


----------

